
Twilight of the Racist Uncles: How Facebook is melting the minds of our elders - smacktoward
https://thebaffler.com/latest/twilight-of-the-racist-uncles-burmila
======
squozzer
My experience was similar but in the opposite political direction. One of my
FB friends in particular went from harmless "neo-hippy" (e.g. crystals, sacred
shakras) to Leon Trotsky, essentially passing along every anti-DT statement
that would pass a spell checker.

And the recent SCOTUS confirmation essentially shot them into a mental orbit
reserved for people such as David Koresh. Escape velocity from reality?
Achieved.

------
jenkstom
There are some valid points, but there's too much BS for me to forward this
link to anyone who might actually benefit from reading it.

